# What stuff did you buy/sell in 2015?



## Rahul (Dec 23, 2015)

My list is reasonably long, I think - 

Bought

1) 6D
2) 7D2
3) 35L II
4) 100-400L II
5) 200L
6) 17L TSE

Sold

1) 100-400L I
2) 70-200L II
3) 6D

How did you guys do this year?


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2015)

A fairly stable year, equipment wise.

Bought
EF 35mm f/2 IS
Skywatcher Allview (motorised astro/pano/time lapse tripod and mount)
An optical microscope with DSLR adaptor
Lightroom v6
Affinity Photo
HeliconFocus

Sold
EF 85mm f/1.2L II
iOptron Skytracker v2 (motorised astro mount)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2015)

Rounded out my M kit with an EF-M 11-22mm and 270EX II, bought an EOS M2 (to replace my M that died), and added a fourth 600EX-RT to my lighting setup. Didn't sell anything.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought

Nothing (Waiting for the 1DXII)

Sold

1) 24-105 f4L
2) 5DIII


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

* Canon TS-E 24mm
* Canon EOS 6D
* Lee Filter set (3x soft grads, foundation set, Big Stopper, field pouch)

Sold nothing


----------



## docsavage123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought

7D mark II
Canon 24-70 F4L IS

Sold

Canon 7D
Canon 10-18 IS
Sigma 18-50 F2.8
Sigma 17-35 F2.8-4
Sigma 24-70 F2.8


----------



## searsie (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought
Canon 16-35L 4 is
Tamron 45 (since returned)
Canon 100L macro
Canon 600 flash

Sold

Rokinon 14
Canon 28 2.8 is
Canon 50 1.4
Canon 85 1.8


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought 

Sony A7II
Macbook Pro
CC photo plan
Canon 50STM
YONGNUO YN-E3-RT
YONGNUO YN600EX-RT
Canon 7d II referb
Canon 16-35f 4 IS

Sold Nothing

I was disappointed that the YN-E3-RT could not trigger the YN600EX-RT on my A7II. Apparently it would only trigger genuine Canon flashes when used in manual mode (on non Cameras). But it worked perfectly on my 6D so I am keeping it anyway. 

I just bought the 16-35 last week and have not even had the chance to take a decent test picture.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:


Leica M-P (Type 240)
Leica Super-Elmar 18mm f/3.8 ASPH
Leica Summilux 50mm f/1.4 ASPH
Leica Elmar 28mm f/2.8 ASPH


Canon EOS 5DS R
Canon EOS M3
Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II
Canon EF 11-24 f/4L
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L


Sold:


Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS 1.4x


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD + front filter
Another set of rogue gels

Sold:
Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L USM


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
7DII
Canon 35mm f2 IS

Thought about selling my RX1 and buying the EOS M3 with 22mm f2 lens...


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
EOS M3 kit with 18-55mm, 55-200mm, and EVF
EF-M 11-22mm

Sold:
EOS M
EF-M 18-55mm

Probably my lightest year since 2009.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought
6D
100-400 Mk ii
Breakthrough x4 cpl. (Still waiting on it)
430ex ii (third)
DXO
55-250 x 2 (kids)
12 and 25 extension tubes

Received as gift
100L macro
14 rokinon

Need to sell
5D
EF 70-300 is usm
EF-S 10-22
EF-S 60 macro


----------



## caMARYnon (Dec 23, 2015)

bought 35 f1.4L II

sold: 70-200 f2.8L II, 70-200 f4L IS, 24-105 F4L IS


----------



## Tinky (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

Panasonic G7
Metabones XL .64

Sold:

Canon 600D
Canon 7D
EOS M w/18-55


----------



## d (Dec 23, 2015)

*Bought:*
85L II
13" rMBP
50 1.8 STM
35L II
100D/SL1

*Sold:*
Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art

*Gave Away*
2012 13" MBP (a bit banged up from multiple drops)


d.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

1DX

A second 5DM3

Sony A7II

Canon 24mm 1.4 II

Canon 14mm 2.8 II

Sony 24-70 F4 Zeiss.


Sold: 

Nothing yet, though I'm probably gonna sell one of my two 5DM3's as having 4 camera's in total is way too much for me.


----------



## minu62 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

Profoto B1 systeme with diverse light shaping tools
Sigma 24/1.4 DG HSM Art
Canon EF 200/2.0 L IS


----------



## kbmelb (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
5DsR
100 2.8L

Sold:
35L


----------



## Eldar (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
- 16-35 f4L IS
- 11-24 f4L
- 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II
- 35 f1.4L II
- Sigma 50 f1.4 Art (no.3, which seem to be working)
- 7DII
- 5DSR
- Focusing Screens S-type screen for the 5DSR
- Zacuto Z-finder

Sold:
- 11-22mm EF-S
- 5DIII (gave it to my son)


----------



## rancho_runner (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought

Canon 500 F4L II
7D mark II


Sold

60D
Canon 17-40L
Canon 135 F2L
Sigma 8-16


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought
5DsR with grip RRS L-plate
Focussingscreen.com matt focusing screen for 5DsR
Zeiss 21/2.8 ZE
Zeiss 25/2 ZE
Zeiss 35/1.4 ZE
Zeiss camera adapter for Zeiss Axioskop 2+
Cognysis stacker motor for fine focus on Axioskop 2+
10 4x5" film holders
Film-changing bag
2 Photobackpacker film holder bags
Fstop gear Shinn/MasterCineICU backpack
MacPro
NEC UHD 322
Affinity photo

Sold [got rid of 35 mm film camera]
Contax RTSIII (2x)
Contax Aria
Zeiss 21 C/Y
Zeiss 28 C/Y
Zeiss 50/1.4 C/Y
Zeiss 100-300 C/Y
TLA 360
TLA big something

Donated
Zeiss 100 MP C/Y
Canon 5D2


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
16-35mm f/4L IS
70-200mm f/4 (used)
2x Teleconverter III
50mm f/1.8 STM
Powershot G1X
EX430II Flash (second one)

Sold:
70-200mm f/4L IS
17-40mm f/4L
100mm f/2.8L IS Macro
50mm f/1.4
50mm f/1.4 (sigma)
85mm f/1.4 (sigma)
1.4x Teleconverter II
Powershot G12 (gave to daughter)


----------



## rs (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
85L II
16-35L IS

Sold:
40D
10-22
17-55
Sigma 50/1.4 (non-art)


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 23, 2015)

bought:
70-200 f4 IS
300mm f4 IS
50mm f1.8 stm

sold:
that will be in 2016


----------



## wldbil (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
2 7DII, first one got drenched at the Montreal formula 1
Canon 100 – 400mm f4.5 -5.6 IS II
B&W 3 stop & Republic 10 stop filters
Think tank modular components
Black rapid sport strap
Think tank Pixel Racing Harness

Sold:
Canon 50D
Canon EF-S 18 – 200mm f3.5-5.6 IS
Canon EF 300mm f4.0L IS USM


----------



## distant.star (Dec 23, 2015)

.
Sold: Canon

Bought: Fujifilm, Nikon


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> Bought
> 
> Sony A7II
> Macbook Pro
> ...



Oh, if we're including computers, I got a MBP too - mostly for editing. Had to sell the 85L for it, but I hadn't used that lens enough to justify keeping it


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Bought:
> - 16-35 f4L IS
> - 11-24 f4L
> - 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II
> ...



Lucky son! Can you adopt me? ;D


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 23, 2015)

sold:

rebel 300 w/ 18-55
rebel 1100 w /18-55
40D with 50 1.8
70-200 f4.0
28-105
speedlite 430ii

bought:

fuji xt1
58mm
55-200mm
23mm


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:

Canon 50mm Macro
Canon 16-35mm f/4L (ordered yesterday)
Tiffen 77mm VND filter

Donated:

Canon Powershot s100
An older Nikon point-and-shoot


----------



## alben (Dec 23, 2015)

Sold: 100-400 mk1, liked it but the 300 bare or with a 1.4 extender is in a different class.

Bought: Canon 70-200mm f2.8 Mk2, Canon 300mm f2.8 Mk1, Manfrotto Carbon Befree Tripod and lots of small stuff, all adds up. Got to pay for refitting our ensuite shower room in the new year (or the wife will murder me , so 2015 will be a quiet year gearwise.

Regards, Merry Christmas and a happy new year from, Alan and family.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought a 200 f2.8 L II used, a new 35 L II and a used 85 L II.

Sold the 2470 II, 35 L, 135 L, 200 f2.0 L.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 23, 2015)

Relatively quiet year for me, gear acquisition-wise.

Bought:
Canon EF 35mm f/2.0 IS USM lens (refurb) + Canon EW-72 lens hood

Sold:
Sunpak 9001 UT tripod + Tundra tripod bag

Waiting for closeout prices on the 5DIII and release of the mythical 50mm f/1.x USM IS


----------



## Laktibrada (Dec 23, 2015)

bought canons 85 f1.2, 180 and TS-E 24 II

sold zeiss 100, canons 50 f1.2 and 70-200 f4 IS


----------



## FEBS (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought:
100-400 II
24-70 2.8 II
600 II
1.4x III
1Dx
2x YN-600EX-RT
2x TN-E3-RT
2 x Singh-Ray Thin 77mm LB Warm Circular Polar Filter
2 x Singh-Ray Thin 82mm LB Warm Circular Polar Filter
Gitzo Serie 3 GT3542XLS 
Canon Selphy 910
X-Rite i1Display Pro
Sony RX100 IV

Sold:
2x YN568Ex
YN560Ex

So, was an impressive year. I don't see any new lenses for next year. Cameras, yeah , 1DxII and 5D4 are very tempting, but I hope I can wait till the prices are dropped a little . 

We will see


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 23, 2015)

5DS for me and a SL-1 for my son.
Got rid of nothing.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 23, 2015)

Quiet for me too.

Bought:
1DX
24-70F4LIS
Sigma 150-600-C
TS-E 24 II
+some small stuff

Sold:
5D3
7D
24-105


----------



## MadHungarian (Dec 23, 2015)

Been an unusually active year for me. The first time i've ever tried selling camera gear.

Bought a second 6D body.
Bought 100-400mm II.
Sold 400mm f/5.6. My 100-400mm II has as good IQ.
Bought 24-70 f/4, but returned it due to poor IQ.
Bought M3 system (body, EVF, EFM lenses).
Sold M3 system. Turned out to not fit my shooting style/process, oh well.
Sold 17-40mm. I had bought 16-35mm f/4 IS last year.
Sold EF-S 10-22mm. I had bought EF-S 10-18mm STM last year.
Sold 50mm f/1.4 -- wasn't happy with it.
Bought 50mm f/1.8 STM.
Sold old 24-105mm L kit lens -- wasn't happy with it.
Eventually bought a new 24-105mm L lens.
Bought EF-S 24mm pancake.

I've been trying out Amazon Tradein for some of my sells. I might post sometime of my experiences with it, good and bad.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought: 5D mk3 & 24-105, Manfrotto 190 cf & ball head, Phottix Strato wireless kit
Received as gift: EF 2x III
Gave to my daughter: 30 & EF-S 17-85


----------



## NJOYCanon (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought:
100 - 400 IS L mk. II
100 IS L macro

Sold:
40D body
60 EFs macro


----------



## slclick (Dec 24, 2015)

Sold: 24-70 2.8L ll
70-200 2.8L ll
16-35 f/4L


Bought: 50 1.8 STM (went back to all primes)
Feisol Tripod


----------



## pwp (Dec 24, 2015)

in:
16-35 f/4is
70-200 f/4is
7D MkII

out:
24-105 f/4is
16-35 f/2.8II
90 f/2.8 TS-E

-pw


----------



## sdsr (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought: 

Sony a7rII
Metabones IV
Rokinon 135 f2, 14mm 2.8, & 12mm f2
Helios 40-2 (85mm 1.5)
Mitakon 50mm f0.95

Canon FD 85L & 50L
Zeiss CY 50 1.4, 85 1.4 & 35-70 f3.5
Zeiss Jena 50 f2 & Prakticar 80 1.8
Zeiss 100mm f2 macro

Plus rather too many other vintage manual lenses.

Should sell Sony a7r and several lenses I no longer use, but procrastination seems to win out; haven't sold anything since my 5DIII a year ago. Should probably sell my 6D, too, but I still rather like it. Should sell all my m43 gear.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought:
2 x Canon 600EX RT Flashes
2 x Induro Grand Turismo AGT-214 Tripods
Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter
2 x Hoya 77mm HD Hardened Glass 8-layer Multi-Coated Circular
Hoya 82mm HD Hardened Glass 8-layer Multi-Coated Circular
B+W 77mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC
Yongnuo Wireless Timer Remote Control MC-36R
Haida 100mm Series
Haida 100 Series Square Filter Holder 100mm
Haida 100mm*100mm ND3.0 1000x Square Neutral Density Grey 10 Stops Optical Glass
Haida 100mm*100mm ND1.8 64x Square Neutral Density Grey 6 Stops Optical Glass
Haida 100mm*150mm PROII Rectangle GC-GRAY Soft Graduated GND0.9 8X MC
Haida Round CPL Optical Glass Filter 100mm Circular Polarizer C-POL
Haida 77mm Metal Adapter ring for 100 Series Filter Holder
Haida 82mm Metal Adapter ring for 100 Series Filter Holder
LEE Filters Three-Pocket Filter Pouch PCH3
ShuoFang LED Headlamp Flashlight headlight Water Resistant Outdoor Sports


Sold
B+W 77mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC


----------



## Aglet (Dec 24, 2015)

bought:
- fuji xt10, 50-140mm, 10-24mm, 56/1.2, 60/2.4, various accessories
- Olympus, FT-MFT adapter, 75/1.8, 12-60/2.8-4, 45/1.8, 25/1.8, 
- Pentax Q10, Q5-15mm, Q15-45/2.8, 55-300mmWR, flashes, various vintage glass

sold:
- Canon 50D body, 50/1.4usm, 100-400L,


----------



## DRR (Dec 24, 2015)

Switched mirrorless platforms this year.

Bought:
Sony a6000
Sony 16mm
Sony 20mm
Sony 50mm
Vanguard tripod

Sold:
EOS M 
EF-M 22mm
Canon 50mm f/1.8 II


----------



## tbrand (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought an 11-24 F4L.

I am trying to sell my 16-35 2.8L II and TSE 45 2.8 to cover some of the cost.

This lens is changing the way I shoot. Never thought I'd be an uber wide lens lover.


----------



## Efka76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought:

- Canon 5D Mark III
- Sigma 50 mm 1.4 Art
- Manfrotto carbon fiber tripod 055CXPRO3 with 3 way head;
- Think Tank Airport International v2

Sold:

- Canon 50 mm 1.4
- Old cheap tripod;

Want to sell but nobody buys - Canon Powershot G7


----------



## TheJock (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought 

5DIII (birthday present)
Canon 1.4X TC III
Benro Slimline 82mm Circular Polariser
Benro FH100 Filter Holder
Phottix Light tent (with 2x light units)
Cokin Z-Pro holder-Landscape Kit (3x grad filters, Blue, Brown & Grey)
Cokin Z-Pro 77mm adapter ring
Cokin Z-Pro ND 4


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Bought 
2nd Triopo flash, HSS capable and CHEAP! 
Flash umbrellas one black and silver, one shoot through white. 
A 3 flash and a 1 flash umbrella holder, plus a stand, 
1100D, 18-55, 55-250(?) and 10-22 plus odds and sods second hand to liberate the 10-22 for me, the 55-250 for other half. Still need to sell the 1100D and kit lens! (Or give to a relative). 
There is a theme here, it was all CHEAP. 

Sold 
Some of the odds and sods that came in camera kit! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kaffikopp (Dec 24, 2015)

*Bought*

24-70 II
430EX III
ST-E3-RT
Eizo CS240
Singh-Ray Z-Pro Gold-n-Blue polarizer
Lowepro Fastpack 250 AW
ColorChecker Passport

*Traded*

85L II for 70-200L II

*Sold*

35L
135L
17-40L
28-70L
5D II + grip and L-plates
580EX II
EF 1.4X II
Dell U2410
Gitzo GT3541LS + Markins Q20 ballhead
Some filters


----------



## Zv (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought: EF-M mount Samyang 8mm fisheye, YN 560III flash, Godox softbox, 50 STM and 16-35L IS

Sold: 430 EXII and Sigma 50 EX DG HSM (non art) 

Selling: 17-40L 

Been a pretty mild year for acquiring gear this year. The highlight was the 16-35L IS that I just got this week! I tried really hard not to buy any lenses this year - that 50 was practically free so it doesn't really count and the fisheye cost was offset by the Sigma 50 sale so am counting it all as just one major lens purchase!


----------



## martti (Dec 24, 2015)

Sold: Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8 v. 1.0
Bought: Tamron 150-600mm, Tamron 24-70mm, a neoprene camo cover for my 5DIII and a photo vest.
LR 6, Affinity, DXO, Alien Skin and Perfectly Clear. Yeah the Photo Vest as well. the French post thinks it is somehting kinky and they slammed an extra tax on it!...incompetence is a French word. My Tamron 24-70 is lost in La Poste...I already got the delivery report but the lens was not there. Somebody stole it, the tracking number disappeared!

Upgraded my iMac 27 with a SSD and my laptop to a MBOOK pro. Should have got an MBA...

Tried to sell stuff but nobody wants to buy, People have no money here.

Now I got the Cotton Carry Vest for scaring birds and ther animals. Will take it out now and see. In the mean time, the Tamron lens has vanisshed below Event Horizon. Tracking number is no more. The item is no more. Seems serious...

The French...if there is a way of compicating the customer's business, they jump on it with delight.


----------



## PhotoGuy (Dec 24, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Bought:
> Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD + front filter
> Another set of rogue gels
> 
> ...



What do you think of the tammy? What made you choose it over your 35 L and why didnt you go for the canon f2 IS? Just curious because I have been thinking about a 35mm for a looong time.


----------



## TeT (Dec 24, 2015)

shifted my kit from 24 105 L + 70 200 4 L to 24 70 4 + L 70 300 L + tamron 45 1.8; also a 14L remains in play but only for when i help my wife out with real estate..


----------



## noncho (Dec 24, 2015)

Sold:
70D
Canon 50 1.4 USM
Sigma 105 2.8 Macro OS
Sigma 100-300 F4
Canon 1.4x Extender

Bought:
Samsung NX300/500 + few lenses.


Bottom line:
Now I have EOS-M with 3 lenses and some Samsung gear.
I miss good long telephoto lens, I'll look for the best option from any system next year.


----------



## rgb (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought:

Berlebach 102 Tripod
Berlebach 823 Tripod
Markins Q20i-Q

4x yongnu 622c
efs 60mm macro
23mm Pancake
Backgroundpaper white

Sold:

3x Phottix Odin
my wife


----------



## mkabi (Dec 24, 2015)

rgb said:


> Sold:
> 
> 3x Phottix Odin
> *my wife*



How much did you get for that big ticket item???

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bought:

-85mm 1.8
-7D2 X 2 (Needed second camera for 2 man shoots).
-Manfrotto 500AM (Just the head)
-Slider (No name from China)
-100L 2.8
-BlackMagic Video Assist (Ordered in November, received it 2 days ago, still in package - too busy to play with it)

Sold:
-20mm 2.8
-50mm 1.4
-100mm 2.0
-Swivi SV-50
-Swivi SV-50II

Future Plans: 
-Cine Customize the 85mm
-Pelican cases for Cameras
Start investing in Sony gear:
-a7sII
-FE 24-70 (Sony Native)
-Xeen Lenses or Dog Schidt Lens Trio
-Atomos Ninja Assassin
-Rig for a7sII


----------



## stochasticmotions (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought - Canon 100-400 L II
- Canon 16-35 f4 L

- Sony fe 16-35 f4
- Sony A7RII

Sold - Sigma 18-250

Ready to Sell - Canon 17-40L
- Sony A7R
- Sony A6000
- Canon 1D IV

Looking to buy - New Canon body
- Canon big white (500 or 600 f4)
- Long telephoto for sony fe if/when one comes out.


----------



## studeb (Dec 25, 2015)

Bought
10-18 is stm
70-200 2.8 is ii
Skateboard dolly

Sold
70-200 2.8


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sold:
Canon 50D, Canon 40D, Canon xs
Tamron 50-200mm lens, Tamron 18-200mm lens,Tamron 24-70mm lens for Canon

Bought:
Fuji X10
Canon G16
Canon SL1
Canon 40mm pancake and 24mm f/2.8 IS USM Canon
35mm f/2.0 Pentax lens

Returning:
Sony A6000 for Pentax K-S2 next week


----------



## Travelintrevor (Dec 27, 2015)

Sold:

Canon 50mm 1.2
Canon 7D
Canon 70-300L
Canon 17-40L
Tamron 17-50 non vc 2.8
Canon 50mm 1.8 (old one)

Bought:

Sigma 50mm Art
Canon 24-70 v ii
Sigma 150-600 (Sweet!)
Canon 7D MK II
Lowpro Nova Sport 35L bag ($15-could not pass it up)
Tamron 17-50 non vc (sold it again later)
Apollo medium Apollo
3 rolls of Savage paper
Pixma 100
Canon T5i (wife)
Pcture Perfect Posing


----------



## bwud (Dec 28, 2015)

Sold:
Canon 5DmkII

Bought:
Canon 16-35 f/4L IS
Metabones mkIV Smart Adapter
Sony A7r mk II
Sony 28/2

Next year I plan to sell my Canon 24-70 f/2.8L, Canon 100/2.8 macro, and Canon 50/1.4 to partially fund Zeiss Batis lenses. I'll keep my Canon 5DmkIII for longer lenses.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Out:
40 2.8
85 1.8

In:
Sigma 85 1.4 EX
Sigma 50 1.4 EX
Vanguard BBH-200
set of Haida ND filters (3, 6 and 10 stop)

Will be interesting to see what's on offer in 2016.


----------



## Ladislav (Dec 28, 2015)

Sold:
40/2.8 STM

Bought:
16-35/4 L IS
100/2.8 L IS
50/1.8 STM


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't say. My wife might read this.


----------



## caMARYnon (Dec 28, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Can't say. My wife might read this.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Can't say. My wife might read this.



Ha ha Ha ;D


----------



## lholmes549 (Dec 28, 2015)

Been a big year of purchases for me

Bought:

Canon 16-35mm f/4L IS
Samyang 24mm f/1.4
Canon 50mm f/1.8 STM
Canon 85mm f/1.8
Gitzo GT3542 + Arca Z1 head
F-stop Tilopa
Lee 100mm filter holder +W/A set up
Formatt Firecrest 100mm ND Grads+ 10 stopper
Breakthrough X4 CPL

Sold:

Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS
Canon 50mm f/1.4 (broken AF)
Samyang 14mm f/2.8
Manfrotto 055XPROB + 808RC4 head
Cokin P filter set up


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 28, 2015)

Kind of a big year for me as I moved to full frame and recently decided to consolidate to just two cameras. DSLR for full frame, and mirrorless for my compact/crop kit.

I'm expecting (hoping) next year to be very quiet!

Sold:
Canon Rebel T2i
Tamron 17-50 f/2.8
Canon 70-200 f/4L
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
Sigma 50 EX
Canon 70D
Canon 15-85
Canon 24mm f/2.8 STM
Canon 60mm macro (currently up for sale)

Bought:
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L
Sigma 35mm Art
Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS macro
Fuji X-E2
Fuji 35mm f/2
Fuji 18mm f/2
Various filters, speedlites, ringlite, etc.


----------



## deleteme (Dec 28, 2015)

Bought:
16-35 f4
24-70 f4
Wistro AD-360 (6)

Sold:
All my Bowens strobes
All my PWs (may they burn in Hell)
All my Buff gear.

I finally made the break from the enslavement of large heavy lights that gave me only one stop more light. My work has never looked better and my back has never felt better.


----------



## Rampuri (Dec 28, 2015)

Bought:
EF 24-70 f4
EF 50 f1,8 STM
270EX II

Need to sell:
EF-S 17-55
EF-S 10-22

Need to buy:
6D / 5D III / ..
EF 16-35 f2,8 / f4


----------



## martti (Jan 3, 2016)

This might sound silly but I have to get a gym card to work out. 
The Tamron 150-600 with the 5D3 hand held gets on my bicepes...bicipites...my arms.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 3, 2016)

Not too exciting here:


BOUGHT
- Repurchased Canon 135 2L (yay!)



SOLD
(After many years of solid delivery...)
- Canon 70-200 2.8L USM (non-IS), used for over 15 years.
- my third and longest lasting copy of the Canon 50 1.4 USM -- finally decided I didnt need both the 1.4 and the 1.2L.


Looking forward to 2016! Some gear lust includes:
35L, 16-35 slow L IS, 100-400L and the unknowns!


----------



## GuyF (Jan 3, 2016)

*Bought:*

Canon 16-35 f4 IS
Lee Filter system - 3 stop Hard Grad, 3 stop Soft Grad & Landsacpe Polariser

*Sold:*

Canon 17-40
Tamron 90mm macro
*
Planning to buy this year:*

1DX2
100mm f2.8 IS macro


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't sell anything. I gave my granddaughter my Zeiss Ikon Contaflex B film camera since she's into film photography in a big way. I bought a Fujifilm X100, the original with the Bayer sensor, from a brother-in-law as a walk around camera. I really like that camera. It's light, well built and takes very good pictures. However, I wanted a camera that I could put a zoom lens on so I went looking to buy an M3 last week while they were on sale. I walked away from the store with a Fujifilm X-T10 with 18-55 f/2.8-4 lens instead. The store was out of the M3 in the sale configuration. They would have ordered one in, but they had the Fuji for an unbeatable price. It was second hand but only three weeks old. The original purchaser brought it back and traded it for an X100T. I just couldn't turn it down. So now I have four cameras (not counting a Canon AE-1): a 5DMII; a 7D; the X100; the X-T10. I do hope at some point to get a 100-400mm MII and a 35mm MKII. My cameras should be good for a while.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 3, 2016)

bought a 100 2.8 L macro

85 1.8 


sold my ef-s 60 macro

moving to a full frame this year most likely a 5d mk 3 plus at least 2 430 mk 3 speed lights


----------



## entoman (Jan 3, 2016)

Sold both my 6D bodies and replaced them with a 5DMkiii and a 5DS.

5DS is a stunning camera, incredibly sharp detailed images that make me want to rephotograph everything I've ever done before!

5DMkiii as backup was probably a bad choice - I should have kept one of the 6D bodies for backup and waited for the 5DMkiv which will undoubdtedly have better high ISO performance.

Sold my 180mm F3.5L macro because the lack of image stabilisation severely limits its use.

Bought a 70-300mm F4L for photographing mammals on a planned safari.

Intend to sell my 7DMkii body.

Current outfit consists of: 5DS, 5DMkiii, 7DMkii bodies, 17-40mm f4L, 100mm F2.8L, 70-300mm F4L.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2016)

*Bought:*

11-24 f4, amazing lens, it truthfully does go to 11!
35 f2 IS, best $325 I ever spent on a lens (off CraigsList).

*Sold:*

16-35 f4 IS, I miss it, despite getting the 11-24, but was offered $50 more than I paid for it.
1VHS, had two I bought new, sold one with only 35 rolls of film through it. Got $700 so that film cost $43 a roll in camera depreciation. 
Yongnuo RF-602 remote trigger set (X4), became entirely redundant because of the 600-EX-RT's but held on to them because they were so reliable.


----------



## Dalsgaardfoto (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought:

70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
2x Teleconverter III
Canon 85L
2* Godox AD360 flashes and modifiers

Sold:
70-200mm f/4L IS
Canon 40mm F2.8
Canon 50mm F1.8 II


----------



## MickDK (Jan 3, 2016)

Sold:
- Canon 5D III
- Canon 100D
- Canon 40mm F/2.8
- Canon 85 F/1.2 L II
- Canon 580EX II
- Sigma 35 F1.4 A

Bought:
- Sony A7R II
- Sony A7 II
- Sony VG-C2EM
- Sony FE 55 F1.8
- Sony FE 28 F2
- Metabones IV T Adapter
- Meike MK-320
- Mitakon Speedmaster F/0.95 (E mount)
- Samyang 24mm (EF mount)

Kept:
- Canon 8-15 F4 L
- Canon 24-70 F2.8L II
- Canon 70-200 F2.8L II
- Canon 135L
- Tamron 150-600


----------



## CanoKnight (Jan 3, 2016)

Sold : 

50d
5d II
24-105L
7d (ordered and returned)
All large format gear (to pay for 100-400)

Bought :

7d II 
100 IS macro
24-70 f4 IS
100-400 IS II

Looking to buy in 2016:

5d IV - unless Canon screws up (no 4k, marginal increase in DR- in which case alternative 4k (Panasonic ? ))


----------



## dadohead (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought:
Leica Q
11-24 L

Sold:
14L II
24L II
50L
Nikon Coolscan 9000 (the sale of which paid for half the Q!)


----------



## ykn123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought:
--------
100-400 II
200 f2
16-35 f4
85 1.2 II
2x Ext III
7DM2

Sold:
------
300 f4
200 f2.8
50 1.4
1D MIII


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought
Phottix Mitros + kit with stand and Odin Transmitter

Sold
T4i with Kit lenses (gave to dad)

Nothing planned for 2016. Have better equipment than my shooting ability, and buying a ring is higher priority. Sure that will change with 1dxII, 5d4, or 24-70 2.8 IS coming out.


----------



## Roo (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought
50mm 1.8 STM
16-35 F4L IS

Sold 
70-200 F2.8L non IS


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 4, 2016)

I bought an infrared modified 50D used and a new 24 pancake (I think it's 24mm?) to keep on it full time. It is kind of fun to use, but I have not used it as much as I thought and I may sell it in 2016.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jan 4, 2016)

Sold:
- Canon 100-400 IS

Bought:
-Canon 100-400 IS II
-Canon 7D Mark II
-Anvil 27 Gear Backpack (returned)
-Tenba 32L Gear Backpack


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 4, 2016)

2015 was a very modest year for me in terms of camera gear: purchasing / selling

I bought a Canon 50mm f/1.8 STM (I have owned 2 x 50mm f/1.8 II previously, but sold them - mainly due to me not being happy with the AF and harsher bokeh).
I love Canon's 50mm STM, very decent IQ starts at f2.2... and great from f/2.8 onwards.

2016... I am unlikely to buy anything much.... apart from a seriously good ND filter 

Having written that, though, I might be tempted for a purchase or few, if:

Canon provide a new, killer APS-C body (to replace my 7D) at a reasonable price
a great 50mm-ish f/1.4 - f/2 prime is released, (with IS, accurate USM AF and awesome IQ wide open) 
if there is a new UWA to replace my great Sigma 8-16mm, i.e. sharper, just as wide and with IS 
Regards,

Paul 8)


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought: EOS M3, Gopro Hero 4 Black.
Sold: Hasselblad 503cx, Hasselblad Xpan, Zeiss 30mm fisheye, Gopro Hero 3+, Emotimo TB3 Black, Dynamic Perception Stage.


----------



## Mancubus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought: 
- 5d3 
- 70-200 IS II 2.8
- 16-35mm f/4 IS
- 50mm 1.8 STM

Very happy about all the gear above

Sold:
- 7D Mark II (couldn't get tack sharp images no matter what), I'd feel guilty to sell it to someone so I sold it back to a Canon shop
- 50mm 1.8 II (cheap piece of plastic that would get 1 in 10 photos in proper focus)
- 24-70mm f/4 IS (overrated low quality lens with lots of focus shift)
- 70D (no complaints except for minor focus issues with central AF point with 85mm lens)
- Sigma 17-50mm OS (never buying that brand again, this lens did not work with the 7D2 and they never replied any email)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sold:- 7D
EF-S 10-22mm
EF-S 15-85mm

Bought:- 5DS (Im really liking the IQ this camera can give me a dream camera for cropping) 
EF 16-35mm f4L IS USM
EF 24-70mm f4L IS USM
EF 50mm f1.8 STM
G 7X


----------



## aj1575 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sold:
EF 50mm f1.4
EF 35mm f2.0

Both rather old designs, one is already replaced, the other will soon be replaced, so I thought it is a good time to sell them

Bought:
Sigma 18-35mm f1.8
Yongnuo YN-600EX-RT

The Sigma just rocks, great IQ. Nice focal length for shooting indoors. The Yongnuo is a steal for the price; so far it works fine.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 4, 2016)

Minimalistic Approach:
Sold 
EOS 5D Classic, EOS M + flash + 22mm +18-55mm + Mount adapter

Bought
EOS 70D + 10-18 STM + 24mm STM + 50mm 1.8 STM


I have to admit that sometimes I miss my old Full Frame sensor. 
I hope Canon delivers a light & AF improved FF (i.e. 6D Mark II) in 2016: in such case, I could adopt a 6D2 and switch from 17-40 F/4 to 16-35 F/4 IS.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought: 
5DsR + RRS L braket 
11-24mm f4.0
100-400mm IS II
Ext 1.4 III
Zeiss Otus 55mm 
Zeiss Otus 85mm

some filters

Sold:
Nothing 


Plan for 2016/17:

Zeiss Otus 28mm
and Canon 24-70mm f2.8 IS if they make one 
Maybe 5D4 or 1DxII replacing my 5d MK III, if DR is significantly improved and/or usable ISO is at least up to 25600 (better 51200) on one of them with a 24Mpx plus chip. Otherwise I stay with 5DsR/5D MKIII which produces amazing results for the time being... and maybe add a 7dII for some wildlife things


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 4, 2016)

Sold all of my Canon gear. Bought a Nikon D810, a couple of Nikon lenses, and continue shooting medium format.


----------



## Maleko (Jan 6, 2016)

Bought a 5DIII with grip (extra batteries and memory cards as you would).

The Free Grip from Canon was a no brainer, and also the store i got it from offered an extra £250 off the 5DIII body, so was a win win!

Was tempted to wait for the MKIV, but the savings on the MKIII was brilliant, and wanted to get it in before end of tax year  Also the MKIV will carry a massive 'new product tax'.


----------



## simongoodey (Jan 7, 2016)

Bought an 85mm 1.2 L ii 8)


----------



## martti (Jan 8, 2016)

Jeffrey said:


> Sold all of my Canon gear. Bought a Nikon D810, a couple of Nikon lenses, and continue shooting medium format.



It would be interesting to read about your experience about usability, picture quality, satisfaction of your customers and (which I hope will not materialize) the quality of the customer service. I bet many people are considering the same move. My excel sheet told me "DON'T!". So I didn't. According to Ken Rockwell 8), both systems are as good as their user or better. He is a reliable source.


----------

